

Star Wars: Despecialized Edition v2.5 - deletes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHfLX_TMduY

======
throwawaw
I won't be downloading the film itself, but this Youtube video about its
source was strangely fascinating. I had no idea the Star Wars hardcore fan
base was so resourceful and technically adept.

------
chm
Looks great, but it's an 18 GB download. Maybe next month!

